# New on this whole Planted Tank



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Ok so ive been looking into getting some live plants but no clue on what to do. I was thinking on getting some of these.

Java moss
Java Fern
Lace Java Fern
Narrow leaf Java Fern
Most of the Cryptocoryne sp.
Most of the Anubias sp.
Guppy grass
Hornwort

2-3 plants for now to see if this works out. I dont know what kind i was thinking about getting some anubias since i heard its very easy. I dont want any C02 system or fertilizers or things like. My light is only 15 watts which i figured out isnt even enough for my tank without plants. So am guessing am going to have to get a better light?


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Glad to see you're set on planting...its rewarding and addicting.
Read up on some of the pinned material in the forum...there is some good basic info for you in there.

As far as lighting goes, what size tank will you be planting?


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Opps my tanks dimensions are 36 long and 21 high. Yea ive been doing some reading on this, still pretty confused.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

what is it...like 55gallons?

Those plants you listed are low light so try to provide at least 1 watt per gallons....if you have a 55 gal then shoot for 55 watts or more...

Also, make sure that the light fixture you use has the correct bulbs in it....shoot for close to 6500K. Personally i like the look of 6500K and 10,000K bulbs combined


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Well i got these plants i will probably go and pick up the right type of light tom. And yea 55 gallon. I bought these plants and i have no idea on what they are. So i need some help on what they are. Knowing me i probably picked he hardest plants to care for....


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

Anyone know what these types of plants are? They seem to be dying...







Am guessing they need more light than i have. I have just about 1wpg right now.


----------



## flashover00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Dav657 said:


> Anyone know what these types of plants are? They seem to be dying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another suggestion would be to change your substrate.....imagine trying to grow plants in your front yard using large stones as soil
Swap out to a beneficial substrate


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

the green one is elodea, and the other one i have no idea, it dosnt look fully aquatic to me though...


----------



## Dav657 (May 23, 2007)

flashover00 said:


> Anyone know what these types of plants are? They seem to be dying...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another suggestion would be to change your substrate.....imagine trying to grow plants in your front yard using large stones as soil
Swap out to a beneficial substrate
[/quote]

Dam i dont feel like switching my gravel again. Just looks like i will have to go with fake plants for now. 
Do you think i could grow any type of plants in my tank?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

plants like hornwort and cabomba can be grown in pretty much anthing including floating. if you added some finer gravel theres no reason why you couldnt grow some Valls or amazon swords. also, you could always grow plants like anubias,java fern,african fern or java moss attached to some bogwood or lava rock. that way you could keep you substrate as it is and move the plants around easily.


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

you need more light!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You have 15w of light over a tank that is 33"L and 21"H?

15w is low light for a 10g. I suggest sticking with moss, various cryptocoryne plants, Anubias, java fern, and bolbitis only. Maybe a few others that are very low light.

The one plant with the white on it is definately non-aquatic. the other plant is anacharis.


----------

